# [Reopen] Samsung CLP-315

## yellowhat

Hi all.

I bought a samsung CLP-315 laser printer. When I connect it to my pc, it isn't detected by cups, but it is detected by lsusb:

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04e8:328e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 005: ID 046d:c705 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 0451:2036 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2036 Hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Any ideas?

This is dmesg when I connect the printer:

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x328E

```

Last edited by yellowhat on Thu Mar 17, 2011 5:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Hi all.
> 
> I bought a samsung CLP-315 laser printer. 

 

Every Linux user starts shopping for a printer from openprinting.org. I assume that's what you did, too? So, where exactly you get stuck?

http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-CLP-315

----------

## yellowhat

After I connect the printer, I go to http://localhost:631/admin, "Add printer", insert my root password, in the list that appears there isn't my printer.

----------

## Jaglover

Which driver you chose? foo2qpdl or Samsung?

----------

## yellowhat

I can't select a driver.  This is where I arrive:

Add Printer

Local Printers: 	Stampante SCSI

Discovered Network Printers: 	

Other Network Printers: 	IPP (Internet Printing Protocol) (ipp)

Host o stampante LPD/LPR

IPP (Internet Printing Protocol) (https)

Backend Error Handler

AppSocket/HP JetDirect

IPP (Internet Printing Protocol) (http)

As you can see there isn't my printer

----------

## yellowhat

I did this procedure. But nothing

# wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

# tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz

# cd foo2zjs

# make

# ./getweb 315      # Get Samsung CLP-315 .ICM files

# make install

# make cups

----------

## Jaglover

http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/

It clearly states not to use foo2zjs (which is in portage BTW).

----------

## yellowhat

In Download and install, it is written foo2zjs.

----------

## yellowhat

This is the complete procedure I did:

# emerge -a cups gutenprint net-print/foomatic-filters

# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

# rc-update add cupsd default

# wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

# tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz

# cd foo2zjs

# make

# ./getweb 315      # Get Samsung CLP-315 .ICM files

# make install

# make cups

http://localhost:631/admin

----------

## yellowhat

I didn't use foo2zjs in portage.

----------

## Jaglover

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> In Download and install, it is written foo2zjs.

 

Sorry, didn't look very close at this, you are right.

OTOH, foo2zjs ebuild has sa315 USE flag, I'd say it's worth a try.

----------

## yellowhat

It doesn't work.

----------

## yellowhat

If I click on "Find new printer", it give me "No printers found".

How can I control if system sees the printer?

----------

## Jaglover

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml#usb

Make sure your kernel supports USB printing and follow the guide from there.

----------

## keyson

Hi,

The new cups does not use the kernel module usblp.

So now in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf you have this lines

(but the blacklist usblp is commented)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # hplip and cups 1.4+ use raw USB devices, so it requires usblp not be loaded
> 
> blacklist usblp
> ...

 

Try to unload the usblp module and see if it works.

----------

## yellowhat

Now the printer is recognised, but it doesn't work.

It uses Driver:	Samsung CLP-310 Series (SPL-C) (color)

----------

## yellowhat

Nor with Driver:	Samsung CLP-315 Foomatic/foo2qpdl (recommended) (color, 2-sided printing)

It give me this error: stopped  "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"

----------

## yellowhat

It works with Driver:	Samsung CLP-315 Foomatic/foo2qpdl (recommended) (color, 2-sided printing).

Driver compiled by http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

Solved.

Thank you very much to all.

----------

## yellowhat

# emerge -a cups gutenprint net-print/foomatic-filters

# hplip and cups 1.4+ use raw USB devices, so it requires usblp not be loaded

blacklist usblp

# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

# rc-update add cupsd default

# wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz

# tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz

# cd foo2zjs

# make

# ./getweb 315      # Get Samsung CLP-315 .ICM files

# make install

# make cups

----------

## keyson

OK,

One step in the right direction.

Now on  this page  it say.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This printer entry is not yet included in the Foomatic packages and the data on this page is not verified or proofread.
> 
> 

 

And it also say that the print driver from Samsung works OK.

Driver at: http://support.samsung.de/support/support_down.aspx?guid=9fc4cb92-5b1a-4c17-a7aa-da36a50f7fa4&sh1=&sh2=&sh3=&sh4=&filetype=DR

----------

## keyson

Sorry it was a 315.

And it should work.

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-CLP-315

----------

## bat0r

 *yellowhat wrote:*   

> Now the printer is recognised, but it doesn't work.
> 
> It uses Driver:	Samsung CLP-310 Series (SPL-C) (color)

 

CLP-310 work well with original Samsung driver, just remove this section of cdroot\Linux\install.sh file before install: 

if test -f /etc/dynamic/scripts/lp.script ; then

		shell_script_execution_disable /etc/dynamic/scripts/lp.script

fi

More detailed description:

http://mdv-club.ru/*forum/read.php?4,34715

----------

## yellowhat

Hi all.

As you can see here http://phajdan-jr.blogspot.com/2011/03/unbreaking-net-printfoo2zjs.html, there a live ebuild of foo2zjs, so I decided to test it on my pc.

So I emerged foo2zjs-99999999, reboot system, went on http://localhost:631/admin/ click on add printer but it isn't recognised. Any Ideas?

lsusb gives me

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04e8:328e Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd CLP-310 Color Laser Printer

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0451:2036 Texas Instruments, Inc. TUSB2036 Hub

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c705 Logitech, Inc. MX900 Bluetooth Wireless Hub (C-UJ16A)

```

So printer is well recognised but not by cups

----------

